# March Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our February winner *Otis-Agnes* has chosen a fun theme for March: Silly Goldens

It's all about the funny and silly moments this month, show us your photos that capture your Golden in their silliest and funniest moments. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that makes you giggle we want to see the silliness this month.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 24th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats Otis-Agnes, great theme, looking forward to seeing all the fun entries.


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations Otis-Agnes. Love the theme you have chosen for this month's contest. Looking forward to seeing all your wonderful photos!.


----------



## Wendy427

My funny pic of Maxi. Neither of us had moments of being very photogenic! :doh:


----------



## Katduf

Stormy girl rocking the Doggles... Sorry Stormy, but it does make me laugh...


----------



## Golden Pond

Sage.....possessed with mud!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle is the silliest sleeper!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Max carried this log over to our campsite from another camper's wood pile.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Max's Dad said:


> Max carried this log over to our campsite from another camper's wood pile.


Love this!!


----------



## Wendy427

Max's Dad said:


> Max carried this log over to our campsite from another camper's wood pile.


I LOL whenever I see this picture of Max.


----------



## mddolson

*Bella hiding her tire*

Bella loves to fetch her tuff-tire.
But when she's had enough instead of returning it, she runs & lays under the deck stairs on the cool rocks to take a break


----------



## Atis

David clowning around


----------



## LynnC

I'm sorry I needed 3 pics to tell the whole story! Silly Luna


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Congrats to my 2 pups (Penny & Twinkie) on winning February's photo contest. I can't wait to see all the funny golden pics from this month! Agnes


----------



## wdadswell

That is some strong toilet paper Lynn! Can't believe Luna got it all the way to her bed! So funny!!


----------



## LynnC

wdadswell said:


> That is some strong toilet paper Lynn! Can't believe Luna got it all the way to her bed! So funny!!


I know, I was tempted to send the pics to Scott Tissue! Maybe she can do their next commercial .


----------



## LynnC

Max's Dad said:


> Max carried this log over to our campsite from another camper's wood pile.


Oh my! Luna loves picking up twigs. I guess after awhile twigs just don't cut it . Too funny!


----------



## tessmk

Congratulations Otis-Agnes!!! What a great theme - these pictures are making my day. I'm sure there will be a ton of posts; there's never a day that goes by without a silly 'golden moment'.


----------



## ssacres

Mia still loves her blanket she got from her mommy when I picked her up. She still likes to suck on the end and be a little girl again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying the pictures, they're all really great, such a fun theme.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah waving to his fans at the beach


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and the Tiki Bar*

I love this picture of Tucker laying near the Tiki Bar wearing his LifeGuard vest and Ken's hat!!


----------



## mddolson

Hi Five, Jonah & Nice hat Tucker!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> I love this picture of Tucker laying near the Tiki Bar wearing his LifeGuard vest and Ken's hat!!


Love the photo, looks like he should be a professional lifeguard on a tv programme!.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Here's Penny pretending she's a snowball.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> I love this picture of Tucker laying near the Tiki Bar wearing his LifeGuard vest and Ken's hat!!


I have always LOVED this photo of Tucker!


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful!!!*

All of the photos are just wonderful! Keep them coming!!


----------



## GoldenFocus

That picture of Jonah is like a Hallmark card. Lots of potential with captions.


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE all these entries, they are fantastic..........


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I don't know if we can post more than 1 pic, but here's a funny one... We couldn't find Penny one day. We looked everywhere. Where did we find her? Sitting in the recycle bin!


----------



## fourlakes

Here's how to deal with a pesky brother: Ozzie was yanking Piper around by her leash so she sat on his head. Problem solved!


----------



## tessmk

"Yeah, I did it. 
Maybe I shouldn't've, but I did. 
Worth it. 
Don't worry about it. 
Here, I'm doing the time. 
Just wanted to get it over with by the time you got home. 
So, can we play now?" 
(Dakota)

This is what we walked into one night, after being out for dinner.


----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda in her lounge wear.  

Link is so serious all the time, he never does anything silly for long - also, he desperately wants to eat my phone, so anytime I turn the camera on him he's after it.


----------



## aesthetic

Rkaymay said:


> also, he desperately wants to eat my phone, so anytime I turn the camera on him he's after it.


Kaizer still wants to eat my phone!! Even after 7 months of constantly pointing it at him. It ruins good photo ops for sure


----------



## 1stGold13

Great entries as usual, can't wait to see more.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Here is Thor trying to play tug with his leash (back when he was still a crazy pup) and getting all tangled. Ah.. those were fun walks..NOT


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone. 

There's still lots of time to enter a photo for the contest. Hope to see many more. 





1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *Otis-Agnes* has chosen a fun theme for March: Silly Goldens
> 
> It's all about the funny and silly moments this month, show us your photos that capture your Golden in their silliest and funniest moments. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that makes you giggle we want to see the silliness this month.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 24th.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Great pictures! They make me smile. I'm hoping we get a bunch more. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hoping to see more pictures of your _*Silly Goldens........*_


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Amystelter

Silly?


----------



## Fattner

Harley suck a ham !! At Lake Tahoe ,loves the snow


----------



## Melakat

Logan being a cheeky boy.


----------



## Melfice

Here is Rusty being silly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Melfice, what kind of problem are you having?


----------



## Melfice

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Melfice, what kind of problem are you having?


I think it's working now. Can you see the picture ok?


----------



## AlanK

Gosh I will need to search hard for an entry. GReat topic and WOW what photo's.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Who did you say has a big mouth??????


----------



## ChasingChase

When I try to upload a picture it says my image is too large and will need to be resized, do you still want to use this image. I click yes and it says uploading and after a little while it says there was an error when uploading. Anyone know why this would be happening or how to post a picture a different way?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Melfice said:


> I think it's working now. Can you see the picture ok?



Yes, great photo, love it.


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey 'hides' in the hallway and waits for me to toss the ball. If I sit back then she inches forward until this is what I see! (sorry about the glowing eye)


----------



## Amystelter

Lucy Rebels against passing down her crate, silly girl!!! BTW: last pic post was Louie's, this one is Lucy's. Not sure on the rules


----------



## faiththegolden

This is Faith's silly face. Makes me laugh! :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet Girl

This photo always makes me laugh. Shala sitting on my friend's lap, in charge of what we were watching on TV.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the really great entries, hope to see more!





1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *Otis-Agnes* has chosen a fun theme for March: Silly Goldens
> 
> It's all about the funny and silly moments this month, show us your photos that capture your Golden in their silliest and funniest moments. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that makes you giggle we want to see the silliness this month.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 24th*.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, there's one week left to submit a picture for the March Photo Contest, *the last day to enter is Thursday, March 24th.* 

Don't miss out on the fun!



1stGold13 said:


> Our February winner *Otis-Agnes* has chosen a fun theme for March: Silly Goldens
> 
> It's all about the funny and silly moments this month, show us your photos that capture your Golden in their silliest and funniest moments. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that makes you giggle we want to see the silliness this month.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but share your photos anyway regardless if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all.
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, March 24th*.


----------



## swishywagga

There's still time to show us all your Silly Goldens!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Silly Goldens"

Time is winding down to submit a picture in the March Photo Contest, the* last day is Thursday, March 24th. *


----------



## BaileyzMom

Bailey acting silly in the yard with a stick 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone, just a few days left for more entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's only a few more days remaining to submit an entry in the March Photo Contest.

_*Last day to enter is Thursday, March 24th, don't miss out on the fun. *_

Show us your* "Silly Goldens".*


----------



## ceegee

Ruby loved her sticks!


----------



## Wendy427

ceegee said:


> Ruby loved her sticks!


Looks like pure bliss!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

In honor of Spring, thought I'd add one more pic of Penny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's still time to enter a picture in the March Photo contest-Show us your Silly Goldens. 
*
Last day to enter is Thursday, March 24th. *


----------



## 1stGold13

Today and tomorrow are the last days to submit your entries


----------



## swishywagga

There's still time for any last minute entries, competition closes tomorrow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY* is the last day to submit a picture for the March Photo Contest, show us your "Silly Goldens."


----------



## Karen519

*Submit*

SUBMIT your picture today!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day! Show us more Silly Goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's a few hours remaining to submit a picture for the March Photo Contest. 

Show us your Silly Goldens......


----------



## GoldenFocus

*Upside Down Is More Fun!*

Happy Boy sorta napping......


----------

